# A new begining?



## ABN (Oct 13, 2003)

Any other RMA Board refugees here? 

andy


----------



## arnisador (Oct 13, 2003)

I only had a handful of posts there, but I did lurk and read!


----------



## David (Oct 13, 2003)

dcohen here.

Nice to see you around.

-David


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 13, 2003)

RobG - here under nome de guerre!


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm here. Although not a big poster here or the old there. Coach Sonnon has also invited the Systema folks to use his board over at circular strength training forum.

mark


----------



## Klondike93 (Oct 13, 2003)

As you can see I've been here for a long time, in fact it was Doug aka GouRonin that really got the Russian threads started over here (but they won't let him in to play, he bad). I hope you'll all continue to post some great discussions here as well.


----------



## TAZ (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm here..hardly posted..Rob G ha been doing to good a job...
has the Aikido boards  systema section gone as well??


----------



## Todd (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm here also, feeling like I've been thrown out on the street with nowhere to go.  Whoa is me... brother can ya spare a dime?:wah:


----------



## NoSuchChick (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm here too.  I am now homeless, wandering the net aimlessly, searching for the voices of my lost friends...

Waiting for the day we are called back home again...

Jennifer


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2003)

Y'all are always welcome here.


----------



## NoSuchChick (Oct 13, 2003)

Thank you, Kaith, I have to say that MartialTalk has been very accommodating to the RMA community as a whole, and has always been one of the boards in which I enjoy participating.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 13, 2003)

As long as you get everyone from "overthere" to "overhere" then it will be the same, yes?  Just, ummm, kind of blue coloured instead of beige and green???

:::trying to be funny::::::   

I hope you guys will all get comfortable here once the strangeness of the move wears off.  I never posted on the RMA but read every day.  I'm sorry it's gone.

Michelle


----------



## ABN (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm slowly adjusting although I'm sort of afraid to sit on the furniture yet. Is it safe? I'm also not housebroken....(wy can't I use those decorative hand towels?) Seriously though Kaith, thanks for the welcome....

andy


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2003)

Hand Towels are in the Locker Room....they tend to be sorta brownish green.... Furnatures safe to sit on...well, mostly....careful around the rattan couch though....the FMA folks tend to 'borrow' parts at times to play with.....


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi all, just checkin in.
TAZ - the systema thread on aikido journal (at least my favorites link to it) went dead a short while after Vlad did the vegas thing.
I had to go in the front door and re-link...dont know why.
Hasnt been any traffic there since Sept. 22nd - a couple of posts about Vlads time in vegas.

This is a nice place, though i am certain that Arthur has plans to establish a forum on his site www.systema.org - and I thank Keith for the welcome.
So, I am putting my bag down over there in the corner - the blue toothbrush is mine...and let me warn ya - I snore sometimes.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 13, 2003)

Yes, Welcome to all the RMA, those lost and not so lost 

If you guys have any issues or concerns or questions, check the FAQ, or post your questions or PM a Moderator/Administrator and we will do our best to reply and help out.

Thank you for your presence here 
:asian:


----------



## NoSuchChick (Oct 13, 2003)

NYCRonin:

Actually, that's the wrong URL.  It's www.russianmartialart.org

 

Jennifer


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 13, 2003)

Doh!
Sorry about that NSC! I can be such a dunderhead at times


----------



## arnisador (Oct 13, 2003)

I hope it isn't too frustrating getting it set up--I know how frustrating these computer software issues can be!


----------



## NoSuchChick (Oct 13, 2003)

Arthur and I are hard at work on it now (more he than I).  We are revamping the Systema New England site to coincide with the opening of the forum, so there is a bit of work to be done.

Not to worry though, we are up to the challenge, and there has been a great outpouring of support from the community!

Jennifer


----------



## FruitLoopy (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm here too!    Actually I've been here for a long time but I don't post all that much!!  



 :asian: 
Troy white


----------



## Kwan Lee (Oct 14, 2003)

Glad to see all the familiar people here.  Perhaps we will get a slightly different (diverse) flavor of posts since this forum is a part of a much greater animal.

Still, there is something to be said about an all-whatever club.

Perhaps we can establish a sense of community here as well.  One of my students is a moderator,  so perhaps we'll be given some slack!  OR ELSE!  

Anway, welcome everyone!

Kwan Lee

Russian Martial Art Arizona
www.russiancombat.com


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi Kwan
   Looks like your upcoming seminar with Vlad is gonna be a great one! Wish ya a lotta luck with it. 'Blow it up, brother' - too bad I cant make it. 
Looking forward to doing 'the work' with you - perhaps Toronto, next year?
RobG


----------



## Arthur (Oct 14, 2003)

Its hard to know which hat I should wear first in posting on this subject, member or Administrator. I was a member of the RMA web community before I was a moderator or Administrator, so I guess thats where I should start.

Yet its all the same at this point so let me quote from an email I sent in reply to one of the many people who have contacted me about this situation.

The very first attempt at a Systema forum, a simple free add-in from bravenet that barely worked at all, was instrumental in my introduction to Systema. If it wasn't for that board,  I think my path of the last 4 years would have been much different, and much less  enriching. I can certainly empathize with you.

As a member the board meant a lot to me, it was the place I went to learn about what this art was, the place I went to clear up my misconceptions about information in the videos, the place I went to learn what videos to by next, and how to practice. The original board gave me the inspiration to journey out of country to study, and gave me a place to thank all the people that helped me on that first trip.

As a moderator, I learned psychology, tactics, diplomacy I learned to apply Systema in everyday interaction.

As a Administrator, I learned sacrifice, détente, leadership skills and innumerous other intangibles.

As me all those roles are blurred together, along with creator and programmer. Frankly I feel like I lost a family member. I built and nurtured that site. I came to love it and depend on it. I met some of my best friends through it. I think it may have been the most productive and constructive diversion in my life.

I will sadly miss it, yet I know that Ill have a sequel ready to go Halloween night. As each version of the RMA Web Board has improved with each incarnation, I know the next will be the best yet.

That said Id also like to thank Kaith and Scott Sonnon for there offers of support. At a time when we seem vulnerable and possible competitors could attempt to go in for the kill they instead have offered help. I save that comment for last because the spirit shown there is the spirit Id like to see everyone venture into the next board with.

Arthur
Site Admin in limbo


----------



## Jackal (Oct 14, 2003)

Brrr... It's cold outdoors this time of year. 

Nice to know we have so many friends willing to take us in. I've been sneaking over here on and off for the past year so at least I know where all the appliances are.

_(Note to self: Leave...blue...toothbrush...alone. Got it.)_

It's good to see people checking in.


-Jackal


----------



## jellyman (Oct 14, 2003)

here I am!

NYCRonin, I guess Arthur's bought the domain off osmeone else?


----------



## jellyman (Oct 14, 2003)

woops! I missed a page of posts!


----------



## Kwan Lee (Oct 14, 2003)

Rob,

My sentiments exactly.  Thank you for the support, Brother.  The number of sign-ups is growing, and we're looking at a pretty healthy crowd.  It would have been nice to have you and Jackal down as well.  Edgar from FightHouse will be down!  God willing, everything will go as planned and we will be able to make this event annual.  You'll have to come down next year then!

Toronto is a go.  Given the quality and add-ons of the last training "camp," there is no way I will voluntary miss next year's event.  See you there comrade!



Arthur, 

Best wishes for your success on the next iteration.  Perhaps you will be able to make it your own and preserve the purpose and intent of Vlad's great Art.  Perhaps it will work out to be less of a burden for you as well.  Thanks for the work and time you put in for the Affiliates and community in general.

Sincerely,

Kwan Lee

Russian Martial Art Arizona
www.russiancombat.com


----------



## TAZ (Oct 14, 2003)

I had written along reply when my pc crashed..oh well..

a few things..

I found about the boards closure only 4-6 hours before it closed..I felt shock, suprise and a sense of loss. The sense of loss is still there.  I have been a member of that board and the previous incarnation and will galdly become a member of the next incarnation. The boards have provided me with so much, asnwers to questions I hadn't even thought to ask, ideas for training, understanding, new friends and a sense of real community (ironic that such a community exists in the vritual world..go figure).

Arthur..a note of personal thanks for the effort you and the moderators have and will put in...and never doubt the effect it has had on hundreds of people...something to be proud of for eternity.

I would also like to thank everyone here  for the warm welcome..nice to have a place to stay when your virtual home has been closed down...thank you all.

Look forward to the next incarnation...

Dave

p.s. could you mail me a link to the akijournal page..if you wouldnt mind....

(mental note to self....do not brush teeth)


----------



## jellyman (Oct 14, 2003)

Arthur

I look forward to the boards next incarnation, whatever it may be. I suspect an e-magaizine of some sort? If so you may count on me to subscribe...

If anyone wants they can use the message board and chat facilities at my site, but after what Arthur's done, I feel that frankly it's a bit mickey-mouse.


----------



## Klondike93 (Oct 14, 2003)

TAZ - here's a link to the aiki journal page 
Aiki journal 

There's also a thread over at Karate Korner I would like you guys to look at, and see if warrants a response. Mark Jakabcsin did a pretty good job of responding to them and I'm just not experienced enough to add to it.


----------



## TAZ (Oct 14, 2003)

Klondike,
           thanks for the links..I will be responding to the karate corner post as it is quite funny...I was at the seminar and there was no US instructor there..oh how the martial world continues to thrive on heresay and disinformation..... the day we can stop the my art is better then yours and just have an attitude of well it works for me the better...

soap box mode off.

Taz


----------



## jellyman (Oct 14, 2003)

LOL I thought that story sounded fishy. I threw in my two cents, I'd like to see yours, Taz.


----------



## Samurai (Oct 14, 2003)

Jeremy here out in the halls looking in.

I wish someone would invite me in to play.  I have so few friends that will play with me anymore.  They keep crying about "how much I hurt them when I hit them".  

Cry Babys!!!

Jeremy "Samurai" Bays


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 14, 2003)

I looked into the KarateKlub discussion and feel mark and jelly have handeled the subject there pretty well, waiting to see yours Taz.
It is, of course, sad and regretable that the 'my art can beat up your art' mentality permeates the arts - but I dont believe that this will ever be resolved. I can remember the 'dojo wars' that took place in the 60's - violent, bloody and un-necessary dishonorable affairs. Culminating in the death of Jim Konchevic in Chicago at the Green Dragon Kwoon. At least they dont happen like it did in the 60's - now the net provides a widespread field where the weapons are slander, innuendo and ill informed commentary - sorta 'bandwidth instead of broadsword'.

The odd thing is - it is always the least informed of the MA community that falls into the trap and war of words. When you assemble a group of senior practitioners - often times they are more accepting - though they may not agree - they are more 'live and let live'. Usually.


----------



## TAZ (Oct 14, 2003)

I have yet to meet anyone that I cannot learn something from..even if it is how not to behave...by accepting the fact that life is one long learning experience and I will never be more then a white belt in life.... how can I not welcome each experience no matter how different. I think fear is a major part of inter art rivalry that and the fact that in our world there is no hiding place on the mat, it is the only place where men speak the truth to each other, not with words but by their actions...it is this simple truth that draws me to train..no bs just sweat, blood, tears and the truth of 'it worked' or a better lesson 'it didn't work'.


ok thats enough it must be international soap box day here in the UK

Regards

Taz


----------



## Klondike93 (Oct 14, 2003)

Cool, thanks all for jumping on that thread over there, I just had no clue what to try and tell these people.


----------



## jkdwarrior2 (Oct 14, 2003)

I just wanted to touch base and say "hello" to everyone from Texas.  Hopefully, I will be
 able  to attend Kwan and Vladimir's Phoenix seminar.  My arthroscopic surgery was
 last week and if everything goes well,  I will be there.  If things do not go well,
 I will attend one as soon as I heal properly.
Later, Tim


----------



## Klondike93 (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi Tim, I've had both of my knees "scoped" as well, though they didn't have to do much while in there so they healed somewhat fast.
Don't forget Vlad will be in Longmont in Feb


----------



## Vysotniki (Oct 15, 2003)

Good old Jellyman...
Excellent work there!


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Oct 15, 2003)

Tim,
If you can't make the Phoenix seminar keep these other dates in mind:
Charlotte, NC - mid November (details can be found in the seminar section of this site)
Montreal - January
Colorado - Early Feb
Chicago - March
Wisconson - April

Contact information and exact dates for all of these seminars with Vlad can be found on his site. I am also assuming/hoping that Mikhail will be in Toronoto again in May or sometime around then. Anyone know about this?

mark j.


----------



## TAZ (Oct 15, 2003)

I have replied on karte korner..be warned it is a novel..but I hope the spirit of what I was trying to say came across....let me know if I did good or did bad...


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 15, 2003)

Taz
  Ya done good, mate.
I know Nick - great guy, met him in Russia 2001.
After reading your recounting of the event in question I am reminded of a golden rule for performance magicians.
NEVER REPEAT THE SAME EFFECT TWICE FOR THE SAME AUDIENCE.
To do so with a particular defense motion is to fall into the 'what if game' that is so prevalent in martial arts.


----------



## Clive (Oct 17, 2003)

If anyone wondered I am still alive (just) but have not trained for weeks now


----------



## TonyL (Oct 18, 2003)

I will be here from time to time.


----------



## Brian King (Oct 18, 2003)

Tim,
Glad that the surgery went well (_thinking positive_ ) it was great to meet you at the aiki event. I will be going to the Arizona event so I hope to see you there. If not I will also be doing the Colorado event in Feb.

Glad to see so many familiar names.

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian


----------

